# Fern testing out my new vb carrier



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well....I'm still waiting on the hardware for the straps, but pretty much finished otherwise. This is all machine washable, and hoping to get some for my etsy shop soon. 
These will have an adjustable strap too! I didn't want to cut into my leather until I made this up since I had to make my
own pattern. I think it is the perfect size. Fern thinks she's got a new cuddle cup 
with all of that furry lining lol!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks so comfy!! CUTE!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful carrier, you have done such marvelous job on it.. Congratulations! Deb


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh that is amazing. Looks so comfy. Fern looks adorable in it x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wowww i love it!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'm really happy at the way it turned out. Just hope that hardware will get here soon, I'm dyin' to test it out!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Geez...sorry for the humungous pics. I did this through my cell and I guess they didn't compress them rofl!!!!

Lori


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous Lori!! And Fern...OMG bestill my heart. That little girl is perfection.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MChis said:


> Gorgeous Lori!! And Fern...OMG bestill my heart. That little girl is perfection.


Thanks Heather  Oh...she is just such a sweetheart, and full of personality. We are soo lucky she fits right in to our family so well. I can't believe we got soo lucky 3 times. I couldn't ask for better girls 

Lori


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

gorgeous bag and even more gorgeous pup! she looks like shes smiling  

Are you going to be making these ones to sell? x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, how beautiful!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow! What a gorgeous bag! A Masterpiece! I LOVE it! Looks like Fern is giving it her seal of approval. :lol: She is such a sweetie! So much expression! I'm still waiting for my pics. :wink:


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

It's gorgeous! And what a little model Fern is! How cute.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

gorgeous carrier!! and even more gorgeous pup! she looks so snug! xx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> gorgeous bag and even more gorgeous pup! she looks like shes smiling
> 
> Are you going to be making these ones to sell? x


Thanks sooo much. Yeah, she always looks like she's smiling lol!! Yep, I will be making more when I make sure it is the perfect carrier for the pups. I like to test them out to make sure they work out, and if not I will modify it before I start selling them. I am also going to make them in leather, but am waiting on more hides as well.



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> wow, how beautiful!


Thanks soo much, I'm very pleased as how it came together. You just never know when you make your own patterns lol!!



TLI said:


> Oh wow! What a gorgeous bag! A Masterpiece! I LOVE it! Looks like Fern is giving it her seal of approval. :lol: She is such a sweetie! So much expression! I'm still waiting for my pics. :wink:


Hee heee....I know girl. Soo sorry, I actually have a couple of pics for you, but want to get all of the pics of them in both their necklaces and outfits before I post them 



Jesslan said:


> It's gorgeous! And what a little model Fern is! How cute.


Thanks soo much. Fern is quite the ham for sure lol!!!!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee....I know girl. Soo sorry, I actually have a couple of pics for you, but want to get all of the pics of them in both their necklaces and outfits before I post them
> 
> 
> Lori


Hey girl.  I'd like to see all 3 girls in the necklaces and coats.  I was a bit worried about the necklaces fitting. I don't know why, but the lady that made them makes them the size that fits, then adds like 3" of chain with the charm hanging on it. She said you can double it up or something if it hangs too long. But I was never able to figure out what she meant about doubling it. Anyway, the only solution, which would be real easy is to remove most of the chain part. I would have done it for you before I sent them but wasn't sure how much to remove. I was going to send you some of the necklaces that I made around Christmas, but everything got so busy that I couldn't find the time. My Mom has some new health problems, then the pups got sick, one thing after another. Anyway, I look forward to the pics.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG Lori, your best creation yet, in my opinion. So friggin fabulous. If you ever get the opportunity to get nice material like that in a zebra or leopard print with silver trim, I will prepay you before you even buy the material and wait patiently for it. That is fantastic. You are truly talented. BTW, the bed you made for Tracy to send me for SS is a HUGE hit in my house. They love it and it's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Extra nice carrier...I bet the girls just love the softness of the fur. Your work is always so beautiful. Nice model too!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Hey girl.  I'd like to see all 3 girls in the necklaces and coats.  I was a bit worried about the necklaces fitting. I don't know why, but the lady that made them makes them the size that fits, then adds like 3" of chain with the charm hanging on it. She said you can double it up or something if it hangs too long. But I was never able to figure out what she meant about doubling it. Anyway, the only solution, which would be real easy is to remove most of the chain part. I would have done it for you before I sent them but wasn't sure how much to remove. I was going to send you some of the necklaces that I made around Christmas, but everything got so busy that I couldn't find the time. My Mom has some new health problems, then the pups got sick, one thing after another. Anyway, I look forward to the pics.


Sorry to hear about your mom Teresa. I will get picks with their necklaces and jackets for ya'. I know the feeling it just seems like when it rains it poors!!




rcj1095 said:


> OMG Lori, your best creation yet, in my opinion. So friggin fabulous. If you ever get the opportunity to get nice material like that in a zebra or leopard print with silver trim, I will prepay you before you even buy the material and wait patiently for it. That is fantastic. You are truly talented. BTW, the bed you made for Tracy to send me for SS is a HUGE hit in my house. They love it and it's just beautiful!!!


 Thanks girl  I'll keep an eye out for some fabric. It would look gorgeous in the black and white with silver hardware etc. Sooo glad they love the bed too 

Lori


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I love that bag! And Fern has to be the gorgeous chi i've ever saw !:love10:


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, first off, Fern is absolutely stunning, as always. She is just so beautiful. Secondly, do these come in big girl sizes? It looks so comfortable, I want to curl up and take a nap there. lol It is a great looking design.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Your work is always beautiful Congrats!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

cherper said:


> I love that bag! And Fern has to be the gorgeous chi i've ever saw !:love10:


Hee heee..thanks



BABY BABS said:


> Ok, first off, Fern is absolutely stunning, as always. She is just so beautiful. Secondly, do these come in big girl sizes? It looks so comfortable, I want to curl up and take a nap there. lol It is a great looking design.


Lol!!! Thanks, No big girl sizes. Would be nice though.



sakyurek said:


> Your work is always beautiful Congrats!


Thanks soo much. Still love making them, so I will keep it up for awhile lol!!


----------

